# SoCalG's Annual BBQ at Mile Square Park!



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

SoCalG's Annual BBQ at Mile Square Park!
Well its that time of year again when we teh SoCalG's do a fall meet @ Mile Square Park in Fountain Valley Ca on November 3rd, btw its been a WHILE since our last (Spring-07) meet.

I noticed a few new SoCal members here on Gnet in the last few months, come on down & have a blast. Cant forget the OG'guys too, hope to see you all there.

Da-List
1)Cesarin/Cesar/Sodas & napkins
2)magic_silver_box/F3RRUC10/ju1c3
3)818_99G20/Alex/Hot Dog Buns & Burger Buns
4)Framamind/Eric/Grill, burgers....and stuff
5)zero/zerogal/charlie,angie/cupcakes n stuffs
6)sr20kidd/will find something to bring..
7)95_Primera (SER96VPEC on sr20forum)/will find something to bring
8)Jayhadboost(jaygotboost) will find something to bring aswell
9)*Knowledge*/Preston/ Something to satisfy teh sweettooth.
10)P11Gdub/Miguelito/empty handed
11)G20TOURING/RICK/ g35/g20 driven by little bro Ryan and some Kfc..
12)G20T.818/OSCAR/ Bring some gum for the people with bad breath!!


----------



## Miggs (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm down for the November 3rd date. The 27th waz good for me too but a-whole-nother week gives me another paycheck and tat means my baby can get more upgrades for tat day!!! sounds good! i'm there!!! this would be my first meet so i have some questions, possibly even some major-noobie ones, lol:

1) What are we gonna be doing?
2) What should I bring?
3) How much money should I have with me for that day?
4) Any rules/restrictions?
5) What's the address to the place?

Hit me up so i know, u can also IM me, miggsmimi87, or e-mail me:
[email protected]


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

1/ Its a chill meet. Just park our cars together, meet and introduce each other, then grub. After grubbing we take pix, ect. Nothing spectacular.
2/bring what ever you want...there is more discussion on the the g20.net forum...here is teh link. SoCalG's 3rd Annual Fall Meet 10-27-07 - G20.net - Forums
3/just about $10 should be fine...3 for parking..and what ever u will need if u need to buy anything. 
4/ Have fun. The obviuos no burn outs, high revving, or loud music. We do not want to get kicked out of the park. other than that, be yourself and have fun. Thi is a Nissan Family after all.
5/i dont have the address of MileSquarePark, but it is in Fountain Valley off of Euclid..im sure u can get info online somewhere.


----------



## Miggs (Aug 31, 2006)

oh ok thanx. i'm in for sure!! hell this should be exciting cuz a lot of you seem to know each other already lol i must admit, my car isn't anything great to look at, but just for you guys i plan to do a lot in the next three weeks seeing as my car is completely stock with only a OEM Replacement K&N Air Filter as itz only upgrade, lol


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

Run what ur Bring man...we all Family there.


----------



## Miggs (Aug 31, 2006)

thanx bro, i appreciate tat man. i'll do wat i can in the meantime tho.


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

my AIm is colossusxmen44
msn is [email protected]
i dont do yahoo anymore.


----------

